# Run free Jujubee



## Jan K. (Jul 20, 2010)

My sweet tonkinese Jujubee is running pain free today.

I had to put her down. 

For months now, she wasn't allowed in our bedroom, due to her fecal incontinence. She loved sleeping between my legs. Her only cuddles with me lately have been when I am sitting on the couch and she immediately comes over. But lots of times, leaves a little present :-(

The vet said its due to her arthritis and her having degenerative nerves along her back spinal area.

She spent her days sleeping in her little bed or on an amp we have plugged in, like her own little heating pad.

So sad to come home and see all her things.

Gonna miss you sweet thing.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I agree that it's very hard to return home after a euthanasia to see all the cat's things. For me it was harder than the euth itself.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did all you could for her. Hugs to you.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss. my heart goes out to you. :heart


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jujubee was very beautiful & you did the kindest thing for her, she will be running free now just like a kitten with no pain or sadness

stay strong xxxx


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

My heart is with you. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## kmsmaine (Aug 2, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, it's so hard to have an animal put down, but you have to remind yourself you did the right thing for them and she is comfortable and happy now. She's beautiful.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It's a deeply painful thing, and I agree completely that going home is one of the hardest parts of it.


----------

